# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Poepinjectie helpt tegen ziekenhuisbacterie - Tiscali

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Poepinjectie helpt tegen ziekenhuisbacterie*
*Tiscali -** 3 uur geleden*
UTRECHT/AMSTERDAM - 09-11-2006 - Het inspuiten van poep van een gezond familielid in de dikke darm van een patient met de ziekenhuisbacterie clostridium difficile helpt. Het Academisch Medisch Centrum in Amsterdam *...* 
Poep werkt tegen clostridium difficile Tijdschrift voor Verzorgenden
Poepinjectie helpt tegen bacterie AT5
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------


## otrivinjunk

> *Poepinjectie helpt tegen ziekenhuisbacterie*
> *Tiscali -** 3 uur geleden*
> UTRECHT/AMSTERDAM - 09-11-2006 - Het inspuiten van poep van een gezond familielid in de dikke darm van een patient met de ziekenhuisbacterie clostridium difficile helpt. Het Academisch Medisch Centrum in Amsterdam *...* 
> Poep werkt tegen clostridium difficile Tijdschrift voor Verzorgenden
> Poepinjectie helpt tegen bacterie AT5
> *alle 3 soortgelijke*
> 
> Lees verder...


ik heb al een broertje dood aan gewone injecties. laat staan aan dit soort injecties. maar ja als het helpt !!!

----------

